# The battle of pizza/booze and extreme body conditioning



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I speculated on my bodies limits the other day and decided to do some intense cardio. Hiked up a mountain to Dorothy lake here in the alpine lakes wilderness. My pack weight was 40lbs and the total trip distance 7 miles. Going up the mountain I felt like I was about to have a brain hemorrhage..got to the lake and jumped in after using my life straw to rehydrate. I learned two things from my little excursion. The first one being I need to do this more often to get into better shape and the second one is I need a high quality water filter that pumps fresh water into my water bottle. I drank 1 gallon of water over the course of 8 hours. When I got home I reasoned that because I expended so many calories I should eat a whole pizza and drink a bottle of wine....all my work down the drain and I'm still sore. 

Fitness is my main concern for survival. I think it is the most important advantage to have. Any tips for endurance training out there? My left knee has a sport injury so I try to build those muscles up in particular.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I speculated on my bodies limits the other day and decided to do some intense cardio. Hiked up a mountain to Dorothy lake here in the alpine lakes wilderness. My pack weight was 40lbs and the total trip distance 7 miles. Going up the mountain I felt like I was about to have a brain hemorrhage..got to the lake and jumped in after using my life straw to rehydrate. I learned two things from my little excursion. The first one being I need to do this more often to get into better shape and the second one is I need a high quality water filter that pumps fresh water into my water bottle. I drank 1 gallon of water over the course of 8 hours. When I got home I reasoned that because I expended so many calories I should eat a whole pizza and drink a bottle of wine....all my work down the drain and I'm still sore.
> 
> Fitness is my main concern for survival. I think it is the most important advantage to have. Any tips for endurance training out there? My left knee has a sport injury so I try to build those muscles up in particular.


Was this a day hike or overnight backpacking? Last time I went backpacking my whole pack weighed 40lbs and that was with water. My suggestion would be mainly just to do it more (although I know sometimes that's tough). Walking on a treadmill with a pack and at an uphill setting will help. Also try doing lunges, it will strengthen your knee. Just start slow as to not overstress the muscle. Start doing just 20 a day with no weight and them work your way up to weights.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Conditioning is a main concern for me. I used to be a work out warrior. Boxed, played Football, wrestled in High school. I lifted weights and ran 3 times a week into my early 40's. Then work and age began creeping up on me. I still swim and work the heavy bag when I can. But it's not enough. The other day I had to go downtown to do some business and decided since I had several calls I would park in a garage and walk to the appointments. 98 Deg. plus humidity and I am in dress clothes and shoes. Finished my third stop and before walking the 10 blocks back to the truck, said screw it. I am going to sit at this nice outdoor cafe, have a beer in the shade and watch the skirts. LOL I was to tired to walk all the way back to the truck. Yea, I am a spoiled, lazy, good for nothing. Had two beers because the scenery was so good. LOL You gotta love Houston in the summertime when it comes to girl watching.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Look into a weighted vest to wear around the house or when walking for fitness. Mine is a MIR 90lb capacity vest that has inserts to allow you to add or subtract weight. Now a days, I usually have about 35 lbs in it and it will wear you out just doing normal household chores. The newer models have a better design for airflow and comfort.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have looked at these Slippy. I sometimes use the ankle and wrist weights but the vest may be a better idea. I will pick one up and see how it works.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I have looked at these Slippy. I sometimes use the ankle and wrist weights but the vest may be a better idea. I will pick one up and see how it works.


PO
You know as well as I do, there is no "gimmick" to fitness, but the weighted vest is one of the easiest things for me at this point in my life. Put it on and go about your business. Mine below;
View attachment 11969


PS: If it looks like it stanks, well it does!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If it don't stank you ain't sweating! One of my coaches used to say " if your not struggling at the end you haven't worked at beginning ". The last power squat is the hardest. I will pick up a vest today while on my travels.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Although my wife would probably encourage the idea I am guessing that swimming with it on is a bad idea. LOL.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Get in shape!!! You bunch of slobs!!
Fitness is a huge advantage in a SHTF scenario! Or let's even forget the prepper stuff for a minute...it's just good to be living a healthy lifestyle. 

You don't need to do all day hikes to build your cardio up. Like Big Foot said up there, get on a treadmill for 30 minutes while watching your favorite tv show.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Fine! I will start drinking beer with the other hand to even out the muscle. Happy now?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Fine! I will start drinking beer with the other hand to even out the muscle. Happy now?


I would like to suggest you start buying 40s and do some curls off the side of the recliner.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There ya go! By the way, your cat is wearing me out just watching him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> If it don't stank you ain't sweating! One of my coaches used to say " if your not struggling at the end you haven't worked at beginning ". The last power squat is the hardest. I will pick up a vest today while on my travels.


Although my career was short and mediocre, my work ethic in the bullpen was legendary.

More than one coach often would sing their praises and pile on huge accolades often loudly for all to hear they would announce that "no one juggles and spits tobacco juice better than Slippy. Let this be an example to you young players"...

(Slippy beams with pride, recollecting a few of his vast athletic achievements):grin:


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

When you don't have much time, a set of 10 or 15 very hard one-minute intervals, with a minute of rest between, can do you a lot of good in a half hour or less of treadmill time.

When the knee gets cranky, bicycling can be your friend. Very good cardio and not Nearly as hard on knees and back as weighted climbing.

It takes commitment, but can save you so much in quality of life in the last half of your life, SHTF nor not … very worth it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A


Slippy said:


> Although my career was short and mediocre, my work ethic in the bullpen was legendary.
> 
> More than one coach often would sing their praises and pile on huge accolades often loudly for all to hear they would announce that "no one juggles and spits tobacco juice better than Slippy. Let this be an example to you young players"...
> 
> (Slippy beams with pride, recollecting a few of his vast athletic achievements):grin:


Well, wasn't much on the diamond Slippy, but I did take 2nd place in state for wrestling in my soph yr. of High school. That was my last hurrah before life took over in a bad way. And I never got a ticker tape parade in New York City! LOL


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Was this a day hike or overnight backpacking? Last time I went backpacking my whole pack weighed 40lbs and that was with water. My suggestion would be mainly just to do it more (although I know sometimes that's tough). Walking on a treadmill with a pack and at an uphill setting will help. Also try doing lunges, it will strengthen your knee. Just start slow as to not overstress the muscle. Start doing just 20 a day with no weight and them work your way up to weights.


It was a day hike with all my supplies I would normally carry. I'll take that advice on the treadmill starting at a lower weight. The way down was what started irritating my knee. It could be technique too and me placing more weight on my left out of habit. Lunges are a good idea too. Thanks


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Conditioning is a main concern for me. I used to be a work out warrior. Boxed, played Football, wrestled in High school. I lifted weights and ran 3 times a week into my early 40's. Then work and age began creeping up on me. I still swim and work the heavy bag when I can. But it's not enough. The other day I had to go downtown to do some business and decided since I had several calls I would park in a garage and walk to the appointments. 98 Deg. plus humidity and I am in dress clothes and shoes. Finished my third stop and before walking the 10 blocks back to the truck, said screw it. I am going to sit at this nice outdoor cafe, have a beer in the shade and watch the skirts. LOL I was to tired to walk all the way back to the truck. Yea, I am a spoiled, lazy, good for nothing. Had two beers because the scenery was so good. LOL You gotta love Houston in the summertime when it comes to girl watching.


That heat/humidity is a bitch. I don't miss it at all. I'm too white for Texas I determined after 15 years of living there. 20 minutes in the sun and burnt lol


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Look into a weighted vest to wear around the house or when walking for fitness. Mine is a MIR 90lb capacity vest that has inserts to allow you to add or subtract weight. Now a days, I usually have about 35 lbs in it and it will wear you out just doing normal household chores. The newer models have a better design for airflow and comfort.


Nice I'll look into vests; I like the idea. Maybe one way to do it is go out and fly fish with one on..35lb starting off and work up to about 60. Like treading water ill bet its a work out just standing there for an hour casting.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Mish said:


> Get in shape!!! You bunch of slobs!!
> Fitness is a huge advantage in a SHTF scenario! Or let's even forget the prepper stuff for a minute...it's just good to be living a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> You don't need to do all day hikes to build your cardio up. Like Big Foot said up there, get on a treadmill for 30 minutes while watching your favorite tv show.


win win


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We walk 5 miles everyday and watch what we eat to stay in shape. Is it just me or is it that the older we get the faster our bodies fall apart.
We will be leaving the first of August going to Portland Oregon to visit number one son and his family. You can bet that about everyday the wife and I will be in the mountains hiking. 
We will be their 6 weeks hoping by then it will start to cool off here in SW Florida. 
We have found that if we stop our daily walks it is difficult to resume so keep it sooner or later the body will adapt.
Oh and by the way lay off the beer and pizza after your hikes, I know its hard but you will be better off for it.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> We walk 5 miles everyday and watch what we eat to stay in shape. Is it just me or is it that the older we get the faster our bodies fall apart.
> We will be leaving the first of August going to Portland Oregon to visit number one son and his family. You can bet that about everyday the wife and I will be in the mountains hiking.
> We will be their 6 weeks hoping by then it will start to cool off here in SW Florida.
> We have found that if we stop our daily walks it is difficult to resume so keep it sooner or later the body will adapt.
> Oh and by the way lay off the beer and pizza after your hikes, I know its hard but you will be better off for it.


What if it's light beer and whole wheat pizza crust? 

Portland Oregon is a awesome city. Lots of micro brews down there. Numerous waterfalls along the Columbia river as well.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Spice said:


> When you don't have much time, a set of 10 or 15 very hard one-minute intervals, with a minute of rest between, can do you a lot of good in a half hour or less of treadmill time.
> 
> When the knee gets cranky, bicycling can be your friend. Very good cardio and not Nearly as hard on knees and back as weighted climbing.
> 
> It takes commitment, but can save you so much in quality of life in the last half of your life, SHTF nor not &#8230; very worth it.


Ya I like bicycling and rowing when working out. That combo best suits me. Treadmill is fine too a bit boring but gets the job done.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> It was a day hike with all my supplies I would normally carry. I'll take that advice on the treadmill starting at a lower weight. The way down was what started irritating my knee. It could be technique too and me placing more weight on my left out of habit. Lunges are a good idea too. Thanks


I've noticed now that I'm a little older coming down Jacks up my knees as well. I carry a soft neoprene knee brace with me. That helps a little too.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> What if it's light beer and whole wheat pizza crust?
> 
> Portland Oregon is a awesome city. Lots of micro brews down there. Numerous waterfalls along the Columbia river as well.


Not a beer drinker. A good merlot or a double of knob creek on the rocks does just fine.
My son is the beer drinker, he has a full basement at his house and he has quite a set up for brewing. Last time I was there he had made 4 different kinds of beer such as a stout, light, and a couple others that I am not sure of. Six blocks from his house is a store that sells only products for home brewers. Needless to say this is his favorite store.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I've noticed now that I'm a little older coming down Jacks up my knees as well. I carry a soft neoprene knee brace with me. That helps a little too.


yep need a brace for sure. I'm 29 but my knee feels far older on the decline. Funny thing is I went to the doctor for it and they didn't even x-ray it just gave me anti inflammatory and sent me on my way. When I hurt it the bruise was the size of a grapefruit with blood at the impact point..I went months later to the doc because it still hurt...should have gone sooner but I'm stubborn.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Not a beer drinker. A good merlot or a double of knob creek on the rocks does just fine.
> My son is the beer drinker, he has a full basement at his house and he has quite a set up for brewing. Last time I was there he had made 4 different kinds of beer such as a stout, light, and a couple others that I am not sure of. Six blocks from his house is a store that sells only products for home brewers. Needless to say this is his favorite store.


My fav is Pinot Noir for wines. I bet there are tons of Brew supply store in Portland..it's a mecca for beer drinkers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> A
> 
> Well, wasn't much on the diamond Slippy,...


Me either if you believe those idiot scouts! I always thought being a 1 tool player was the best, but evidently low score does not win.

Congrats to Prepared One for 2nd Place in State Wrestling back in the day!

Mrs Slippy says I'm the biggest smart ass in our state, (it ain't braggin if its true NaNa always said).

And seriously, good thread OctopusPrime...and hats off to all you folk for your fitness commitments, Slewfoot's daily walks are very impressive. Keep moving folks...SHTF don't play.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife would say I could give you compition in the smart ass category Slippy! I say being a smart ass is just simply recognizing the cold hard facts.............. but funnier. She just doesn't appreciate my Wit and intelligence Slippy. LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OctopusPrime,
I spent a lot of time at Lake Dorothy. That was back when the south trail was the only one - before they put in the "short-cut" to the north end of the lake. 
The hike in was 14 miles going past Lake Snoqualmie, Dear lake, Bear lake and then over the crest to Dorothy. Used to spend a week or two up there each year.
I did take the north route the last time I went up but it was a mess - not the trip, though it is plenty steep, but the lake. There was a pile of beer cans and garbage that just turned my stomach. We hiked in along the east shore and it was plain to see that the area was way too popular to remain a wilderness area. I hope it has been cleaned up and the area is back to the pristine wilderness that it once was.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

PaulS said:


> OctopusPrime,
> I spent a lot of time at Lake Dorothy. That was back when the south trail was the only one - before they put in the "short-cut" to the north end of the lake.
> The hike in was 14 miles going past Lake Snoqualmie, Dear lake, Bear lake and then over the crest to Dorothy. Used to spend a week or two up there each year.
> I did take the north route the last time I went up but it was a mess - not the trip, though it is plenty steep, but the lake. There was a pile of beer cans and garbage that just turned my stomach. We hiked in along the east shore and it was plain to see that the area was way too popular to remain a wilderness area. I hope it has been cleaned up and the area is back to the pristine wilderness that it once was.


I didn't see any trash when I was by the lake. It was clean looking to me. It seemed very busy though. I saw many people on a Wednesday and was expecting few. It was well taken care of as I could tell from my visit. I would explode if I ever see littering first hand. I see where u r coming from


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The advantage of weighted vests is that we use our core for nearly every movement. Because of this, not only do you have added weight to carry when you are standing, walking, etc. but you also work harder to move your arms, twist, bend, etc.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep muscles all over my body were sore. The muscles controlling movement in my face were sore because of the strain on my shoulders. I have never hiked with that weight though


----------

